# Taking gf travelling with me around Asia. Please recommend good Philippine travel+health insurance providers.



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey gang,

I plan on visiting my gf in the Ph in mid to late Sep. After a long-ish stay there (gonna be the 30 day visa free + 29 day extension) I plan on taking her with me on a long jaunt that I had planned in 2019 (that the pandemic put the brakes on) around Asia/Southeast Asia backpacking style, budget hotels/hostels and all that.

I will already have my UK-provided travel & health insurance covering me. 

Would greatly appreciate it if you guys in the know could drop some names of reputable firms there that I could look into for travel + medical (including covid cover) for her. 

She is pretty cued up about things but like me doesn't know too much about insurance providers there.

Feel free please to add any other pointers or tips you may have.

Thanks much


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO but I always add medical travel insurance when travelling as Medicare in Oz don't cover O/S jaunts. Used to do that through my amex card when booking a flight and I think the underwriters were Lloyds, not travelled for a couple of years since C19 though. You can get medical travel insurance easily,,,, well used to be able to. Check out availability with the airline or as I always did by paying with amex, used to be a 30 buck fee but much more expensive going through carriers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

We used to use World Nomads when traveling from the Philippines but the last few years we have started using Philippine companies. The last trip was through allied bankers and cost around 10,000php for the two of us. There are different levels of plans available. 
The thing is you never know how good your policy really is until you make a claim.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thankfully I never made a claim.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I will already have my UK-provided travel & health insurance covering me.


Can I ask, who is you UK insurance with? 
I need to start looking into travel / medical insurance for my up and coming trip.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

There is an expat insurance agent in the Angeles City expat FB group I am in. He just posted this. Maybe it would be cost effective to sign your GF up for a long term plan that includes travel???

For those of you that are relying on their savings in the event of a health catastrophe you may want to consider a health insurance alternative. Don't put your retirement at risk.
The plan is with Pacific Cross and starts at a $500,000 USD annual benefit up to age 65. Over 65, a $250,000 annual benefit and $100,000 age 76 and up.
The plan quoted has an annual deductible of $2,500 but you may choose zero and $5,000.
Also covers you also for 90 day trips excluding Canada; United States of America, Japan; People’s Republic of China; Hong Kong and Singapore..
The plan includes an access card that enables you to check in to the hospital with no hassle or cash outlay.
These are the annual premiums in USD:
40 $1,027
45 1,225
50 1,294
55 1,453
60 1,529
65 1,633
70 1,934
76 3,512
81 4,920
86 6,896
91 9,714
96-100 13,558
*Plan is available with no deductible at a higher premium or a $5,000 deductible at a lower premium
*Coverage limit available up to age 65 is $2,000,000 USD and $500,000 up to age 75


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Biggest difficulty may be in getting your young lady friend OUT of the Philippines...yes, even for a holiday trip. I suggest you do some research on that, so as to avoid lost money, and considerable disappointment.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

grahamw57 said:


> Biggest difficulty may be in getting your young lady friend OUT of the Philippines...yes, even for a holiday trip. I suggest you do some research on that, so as to avoid lost money, and considerable disappointment.


This. It is one of the greatest benefits that we enjoy coming from first world countries. We can travel almost anywhere. We can tavel to many third world country locations without even needing a visa.

Your filipina may need a visa to travel and she may not. Getting one could be easy or it could be more trouble than it is worth all depends where you go. Thailand easy. Japan difficult.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> This. It is one of the greatest benefits that we enjoy coming from first world countries. We can travel almost anywhere. We can tavel to many third world country locations without even needing a visa.
> 
> Your filipina may need a visa to travel and she may not. Getting one could be easy or it could be more trouble than it is worth all depends where you go. Thailand easy. Japan difficult.


Off loading is the other danger and would she need a CFO sticker.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

louiedepalma said:


> This. It is one of the greatest benefits that we enjoy coming from first world countries. We can travel almost anywhere. We can tavel to many third world country locations without even needing a visa.
> 
> Your filipina may need a visa to travel and she may not. Getting one could be easy or it could be more trouble than it is worth all depends where you go. Thailand easy. Japan difficult.


 Yes. We can go direct, while it took 18 MONTHS for my friend to get Visa for his gf to come to Sweden inspite of he had no problem he can guarantee her living costs. 
Sometimes it seem its even harder to get approval to USA by even some MARRIED to Americans have problem to get approval. But of what I have seen in documentaries for USA it seem much harder for older American WOMEN to get in their young husbands than it is for older American MEN to get in their young wifes...  But perhaps the documentary didnt tell, perhaos it can be because of ECONOMICAL capacity differences? 
Although an American man GOT APPROVAL for his gf inspite of he was more or less BROKE by he had showed off spending a lot more than he could afford to make her interested in him  (No big age difference but he was fat, so perhaps he felt he had to spend much to have a chance.)


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Yes we have to marry them. Or rather to be technical we have to sign a document with the INTENT to marry them within 90 days of arrival in the US. 

And we sign an ironclad, bulletproof document that makes us finacially liable for them until they either become a US citizen or abandon their pursuit of becomming a us citizen.

Income requirements clean marriage record no criminal history.

Same requirements for man or woman seeking husband or wife.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Why bother? Why go through all the heartache and costs, been there and not often a happy ending, read the posts from many failed relationships and marriages on this site, other sites and of course google is our best friend. Not saying this for all relationships but the old saying? Buyer beware especially here where no one honours a warranty.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

louiedepalma said:


> Yes we have to marry them. Or rather to be technical we have to sign a document with the INTENT to marry them within 90 days of arrival in the US.
> 
> And we sign an ironclad, bulletproof document that makes us finacially liable for them until they either become a US citizen or abandon their pursuit of becomming a us citizen.
> 
> ...


 At the 90 days you have time to decide IF marry  One in documentary married amost last hour, just enough to register it in time.

I suppouse there are minimum requirements at financial capacity at the American (as it is for Swedes too) because one without enough financial capacity asked a parent to step in and guarantee.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I don't think the O.P. is asking about bringing a partner home to his country.

The difficulty in this case is the very common one (which takes a lot of guys by surprise) of people-trafficking 'suspicions' rearing their ugly head, when a young Filipina lady, not being an OFW, approaches the international departure desks in Philippines airports. Yes, that may seem ludicrous to you and I, but it is a fact of life here, for such (hopeful) travellers.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> The difficulty in this case is the very common one (which takes a lot of guys by surprise) of people-trafficking 'suspicions' rearing their ugly head, when a young Filipina lady, not being an OFW, approaches the international departure desks in Philippines airports. Yes, that may seem ludicrous to you and I, but it is a fact of life here, for such (hopeful) travellers.


 Not so odd by there have been a lot of sex trafficking of Filipinas. 
Still?


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

You need to address that question to the Philippines government.

Bear in mind that their complying with international agreements (such as attempting to prevent 'people trafficking') is often a condition of certain gifts donated to the begging bowl .


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> You need to address that question to the Philippines government.
> 
> Bear in mind that their complying with international agreements (such as attempting to prevent 'people trafficking') is often a condition of certain gifts donated to the begging bowl .


 Well. The Phil law is extreemly wide so other people than such criminals can get in trouble e g by promoting profesionaly a dating service!!! (So I have no idea how the known services with organiced big such arent cought. Perhaps by Police dont find that part of the law make sence or by bribe?


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> I don't think the O.P. is asking about bringing a partner home to his country.


Yes, correct 

The two of us just want to travel around - Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore, Cambodia etc. & then head back to the Ph.

When we first met in Singapore in 2018 she flew out alone from Iloilo - however they did take her aside for questioning. I had fortunately prepared all the papework (bank docs, hotel bookings, return ticket, even pages of screenshots from WhatsApp lol) they let her fly.

That solo flight of hers leaving the Ph is now on record so I hope they wont cause a fuss when we wanna jet out later this year.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

KatanaDV20 said:


> That solo flight of hers leaving the Ph is now on record so I hope they wont cause a fuss when we wanna jet out later this year.


You mentioned the solo flight of hers was in 2018. Be aware that the older Phil Passports were only good for 5 years(as my wife recently found out and she had to get a renewal as quick as possible). She may need renewal and if so, make sure she carries the one showing her other departure & return.

Fred


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

fmartin_gila said:


> She may need renewal and if so, make sure she carries the one showing her other departure & return.
> 
> Fred


This is a good idea, and the passport is cheap plus the new one looks really cool with the eagle, but it is not real easy to get the appointment setup.

I was doing this earlier this year and it is very hard to get the online appointment which is now required. I spent endless hours on there, and it is prone to all kinds of errors and resets.

Also dont try using any kind of card to pay online once you finally do get all the way through to the end of it all. It will error out and you have to wait for the system to drop it before you can get another appointment. It will say appointment already exists and wont get you back to pay for it with a card so you have to wait several days for the system to drop the appointment for non payment. Then try again.

Just make sure to pay for it at one of the pay locations in cash in person. It will give you the option for that at the end of the application.

You will need a birth certificate in hand to get the online appointment. It will ask questions like mothers maiden name and place of birth. Also it says this on the website but make certain to spell the names correctly. They cannot be corrected afterwards. One mistake and the entire thing is a loss. Use a laptop if possible or a PC with keyboard not a cell phone.


----------



## ron1963 (May 10, 2018)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I plan on visiting my gf in the Ph in mid to late Sep. After a long-ish stay there (gonna be the 30 day visa free + 29 day extension) I plan on taking her with me on a long jaunt that I had planned in 2019 (that the pandemic put the brakes on) around Asia/Southeast Asia backpacking style, budget hotels/hostels and all that.
> 
> ...





KatanaDV20 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I plan on visiting my gf in the Ph in mid to late Sep. After a long-ish stay there (gonna be the 30 day visa free + 29 day extension) I plan on taking her with me on a long jaunt that I had planned in 2019 (that the pandemic put the brakes on) around Asia/Southeast Asia backpacking style, budget hotels/hostels and all that.
> 
> ...


Safety Wing is quick and easy to sign up with and quite good from what I was told


----------



## sirpo2011 (4 mo ago)

Out of pocket cash is King 

Your main concern should be the doctors in the prov are not Board Certified because they couldn't pass their boards when push came to shove (think GPA C minus) which is why they are in the prov


----------



## sirpo (4 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Why bother? Why go through all the heartache and costs, been there and not often a happy ending, read the posts from many failed relationships and marriages on this site, other sites and of course google is our best friend. Not saying this for all relationships but the old saying? Buyer beware especially here where no one honors a warranty.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


1992 Filipino love at first sight Divorced early 1999 God bless I still wish her success in her endeavors


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> Yes we have to marry them. Or rather to be technical we have to sign a document with the INTENT to marry them within 90 days of arrival in the US.
> 
> And we sign an ironclad, bulletproof document that makes us finacially liable for them until they either become a US citizen or abandon their pursuit of becomming a us citizen.
> 
> ...


One of our expats told me that if he married and brought a Filipina lady to the US and then if she immediately divorced him he's liable for 10 years of alimony, I don't know if that's true.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> One of our expats told me that if he married and brought a Filipina lady to the US and then if she immediately divorced him he's liable for 10 years of alimony, I don't know if that's true.


 I dont know for that situation, 
BUT for the some similar arriving at K1 Visa, marry and divorce, then the American is RESPONCIBLE in 10 years to cover "surviving" IF the other dont earn enough to manage self, so USA cant need to support. Thats when not divorced too.

NOTE! It can be much WORSE than that by splitting ASSETS 50-50 by the divorse, if no prenup, 
and divorce courts can decide alimony, which can be much higher than the guarantee signed for when applying and I suppouse possible for longer time than 10 years too.

*BUT there is some chance a court can eraze this 10 years GUARANTEE*, if it find the other scamed used the American aiming at divorcing when have got in. Of what I have seen the verdicr can be *deportation* 
but other got allowed to *stay* and earned her living herself in a case where the AMERICAN had scamed her to believe he was rich by spend very much before marriage and he had promised her some very expensive things, which he didnt fullfil, which wasnt odd because he couldnt by the truth was he had rather big dept 🤣 
But I suppouse the DIVORCE verdict can be other than the guarantee verdict, so dont shout "YIPPIE" to early  if being in such sittuation.


----------

